# Bent dorsal fin and ventral fin



## Fredsterbit (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys, my betta, Bit, is growing quite well. We got him as a baby in Petco. We've noticed in the past few weeks that his dorsal fin is bent to the side, and the ventral fins are not straight, but bent as well. Is this normal, should I worry? Other than that, he is swimming, eating, pooping, and jumping just fine. Is it some sort of nutrient deficiency. He is still not a fully grown betta.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Hard water can make their fins curl. Do you know the hardness/softness of your water?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Litzy is right. Hard water can cause curling of the rays. This mainly happens with Long finned fish. But a bent rays can also be caused by an injury healing.


----------

